# Sticky  Army Posting Frame



## Jezlad

Here is an army stencil that can be copied and editted to help present your army in a clear and easy to read manner. This way people can better give comments and suggestions on your list. Using isn't necessary, but is recommended. Simply copy the passage in the box below, paste it into a new thread and edit the details to suit your army.



HTML:


[U][B]Army Name: (insert army name) [/B][/U]
 
[B][U]Special Notes[/U][/B]
-  (doctrines, traits, faith points, phase out points etc)

[B][U]HQ[/U][/B]
 
[B]HQ 1: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost)[/B] 
- (insert equipment) 
 
[B]HQ 2: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/B]
- (insert equipment) 
 
[B][U]ELITES[/U][/B]
 
[B]Elite 1: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost)[/B] 
- (insert equipment) 
 
[B]Elite 2: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost)[/B] 
- (insert equipment) 
 
[B]Elite 3: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/B]
- (insert equipment) 
 
[B][U]TROOPS[/U][/B]
 
[B]Troops 1: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/B]
- (insert equipment) 
 
[B]Troops 2: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/B]
- (insert equipment) 
 
[B]Troops 3: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost)[/B] 
- (insert equipment) 
 
[B]Troops 4: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/B]
- (insert equipment) 
 
[B]Troops 5: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/B]
- (insert equipment) 
 
[B]Troops 6: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/B]
- (insert equipment) 
  
[B][U]FAST ATTACK[/U][/B]
 
[B]Fast Attack 1: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/B]
- (insert equipment) 
 
[B]Fast Attack 2: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/B]
- (insert equipment) 
 
[B]Fast Attack 3: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/B]
- (insert equipment) 
 
[B][U]HEAVY SUPPORT[/U][/B]
 
[B]Heavy Support 1: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost)[/B] 
- (insert equipment) 
 
[B]Heavy Support 2: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost)[/B] 
- (insert equipment) 
 
[B]Heavy Support 3: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost)[/B] 
- (insert equipment) 
 
 
[B]Army Total: (insert army points total) [/B]

*An example of an army using this stencil can be found below.*


*Army Name: Beetroots Heroes *

*Special Notes - Traits*
-Advantage - Heed the Wisdom of the Ancients
-Disadvantage - We Stand Alone

*HQ*

*HQ 1: Epistolary Librarian Beetroot: 234 *
-Bike
-Iron Halo
-Powerfist 
-Veil of Time
-Fury of the Ancients

*ELITES*

*Elite 1: Venerable Dreadnought: 168* 
-Twin Linked Lascannon
-Missle Launcher
-Venerable
-Tank Hunter
-Smoke Launchers

*Elite 2: Venerable Dreadnought: 168* 


-Twin Linked Lascannon
-Missle Launcher
-Venerable
-Tank Hunter
-Smoke Launchers


*TROOPS*

*Troops 1: 5 Tactical Marines: 90* 
-4 Marines with Bolters
-1 Marine with Lascannon

*Troops 1: 5 Tactical Marines: 90* 
-4 Marines with Bolters
-1 Marine with Lascannon

*FAST ATTACK*

*Fast Attack 1: 2 Landspeeder Tornadoes: 160* 
-Heavy Bolter
-Assault Cannon

*Fast Attack 2: 2 Landspeeder Tornadoes: 160*
-Heavy Bolter
-Assault Cannon

*HEAVY SUPPORT*

*Heavy Support 1: Predator Annihilator: 138* 
-Heavy Bolter Sponsons
-Smoke Launchers
-Extra Armour

*Heavy Support 2: Predator Annihilator: 138* 
-Heavy Bolter Sponsons
-Smoke Launchers
-Extra Armour

*Heavy Support 3: Predator Annihilator: 153* 
-Lascannon Sponsons
-Smoke Launchers
-Extra Armour

*Army Total: 1500*


----------



## Amra_the_lion

can you repost this and sticky it to each sub forum? Oh, and make it a requirement.


----------



## Johnathanswift

I would second Amra's idea, it's difficult to read many of the posts in the space marine forums because of horrendous formating, and I refuse to spend fifteen minutes trying to figure out a post so that I can give criticism.


----------



## World Eater XII

im slightly guilty of not listing unit numbers....good sticky btw


----------



## Karnax

I don't think you need to say what slot each and every unit is using in the FOC. IMO, you just need to do:

Heavy Support
Predator

Land Raider w/ hunter killer missile

etc etc.

Also, Epistolary *BEETROOT*!!??


----------



## Midge913

Talk about some necro!


----------



## Ultra111

Necro indeed; but he does have a point...:/


----------

